# 1000 tours de toupie pour Topsie



## marcolo

Je voulais féliciter Topsie pour ses 1000 posts. J'apprécie son amabilité et sa science du français et de l'anglais, dont elle fait bénéficier le forum. J'espère que sa vie en France est agréable et stimulante. Parfois, ça peut être difficile de s'intégrer dans un pays étranger, mais l'avantage est qu'on a un soif inextinguible de maîtriser cette seconde langue. 

Puisse cette soif et cette passion d'apprendre de nouvelles langues t'habiter pour longtemps. Je me suis toujours demandé si le pseudo Topsie avait été choisi parce qu'il est proche de toupie, probablement que oui. Mais pourquoi les toupies ? Mystères et boules de gomme ...


----------



## DearPrudence

Je me joins à Marcolo pour féliciter cette forer@ dont j'attends toujours impatiemment les interventions si justes & instructives. 
Vivement, les 1000, les 5000, les 10000 prochains ! 

* Bravo et merci ! *​


----------



## ewie

I'd like to add my congrats to you Topsie too* (I'm _pretty_ sure you agreed with me on something just recently) ~ ewie

*_TOYOUTOPSIETOO? _~ ooh ooh ooh: we know a song about that, shall we sing it?  _[No, ewie, belt up]_


----------



## melu85

Grands remerciements à Topsie pour ses suggestions et conseils intelligents.


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Bravo Topsie pour ton premier millier!!!* 
Ne tourne pas trop vite quand même de peur de nous donner le tournis.....  
à très vite!!


----------



## hunternet

Félicitations Topsie pour tes posts pertinents, nous attendons les milliers suivants avec impatience !


----------



## Topsie

Gosh, Thanks everybody !!! Heavens am I really as old as that??? I thought I'd never make it to four figures! Let me just take a peek in the mirror to reassure myself that there are no grey hairs yet... _ouf, heureusement qu'il y a l'Oréal _! 
(As for the pseudo, it was a flash of inspiration - I was toying with _back to front_, _inside out, upside down_, _topsy turvey_... not that I'm particularly _dizzy_ - in fact the mere thought of roundabouts makes me go green at the gills!)


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Félicitations Topsie et merci! 
*


----------



## Topsie

C'est moi qui te remercie !


----------



## cropje_jnr

Wow, is this an old thread or are you setting a cracking pace, Topsie? 

Félicitations et vivement les 1000... enfin, 857 prochains.


----------



## Grop

Puisque ce sujet (que je n'avais pas vu ) remonte, félicitations tope-là Topsie! J'aime bien tes interventions, souvent très justes, mais surtout drôles .

Méfi, le Vaucluse est plein de ronds-points. Je te le dit au cas où, des fois que tu ne les aies pas remarqués.


----------



## Topsie

Merci messieurs !
et Bon Dimanche !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah voui ! 
J'ai vu tourner tes petites toupies plus d'une fois devant mon écran et avec bonheur. 
Est-ce que tu es prête pour le mouvement perpétuel ? 

Amicalement.


----------



## Topsie

Perpétuel ! Quelle horreur ! Faut bien consacrer du temps à la sieste au soleil ! (Parlant de soleil, je n'ai pas signé pour un tel mois de juin en Provence... Y'a des revendications à faire ! Si on organisait une manif ?)


----------



## Grop

Je soutiens cette proposition, sauf s'il pleut (faudrait pas se mouiller) et sauf s'il fait beau (pour cause de sieste).

On n'est pas rendus...


----------

